# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  أي ساعه نايم امبارح ... واي ساعه صاحي اليوم ؟

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الموضوع واضح لازم كل واحد يحكي أي ساعه نام امبارح واي ساعه صاحي اليوم؟

----------


## ابو عوده

نمت الساعه 3باليل وصحيت الساعه1

----------


## عُبادة

الاربعاء نمت على ال3 وصحيت على ال6ونص والخميس نمت  على ال 5 وصحيت على ال8 ونمت امبارح  على 3 وصحيت اليوم على ال8  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

نمت الساعه 4 
وصحيت ال10  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انا نمت امبارح على  باليل 2 وصحيت على 11 الظهر.

مشكوووورين على المررررور


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> الاربعاء نمت على ال3 وصحيت على ال6ونص والخميس نمت  على ال 5 وصحيت على ال8 ونمت امبارح  على 3 وصحيت اليوم على ال8




شو وراك لا تحكيلي دراسه ليش هيك بس بتنام 3 ساعات اي اسهر بس مش لهدرجه

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

مشكوووور على المرررور 


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## عُبادة

> شو وراك لا تحكيلي دراسه ليش هيك بس بتنام 3 ساعات اي اسهر بس مش لهدرجه
> 
> 
> 
> مشكوووور على المرررور 
> 
> 
> <![if !ie]>
> Zicooo_10
> <![endif]>


لا دراسة شو الله يسامحك :Eh S(2): 

يوم رحلة ويوم سهرة شدة وهيك شي بس مشكلتي ما بقدر انام لبعد ال8 شو ما يكون :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

نمت الساعة 12 ونص و صحيت 9 ونص 
ما شبعت نوم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> نمت الساعة 12 ونص و صحيت 9 ونص 
> ما شبعت نوم


حزنتيني :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت الساعة 12 ونص و صحيت 9 ونص 
> ما شبعت نوم



يا حرام  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يالا بكره بتعوضيها

<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا يوميا بنام ع الـ 6 الصبح تقريبا
و بصحى الساعة 4 او 5 العصر
طبعا ايام العطلة

وأيام الدوام بنام ع 6 الصبح تقريبا و بصحى ع 9
:$

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نمت مبارح على 2 وصحيت على ال7:15
ولما روحت من الامتحان نمت من 3:30 ل 6:30  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## غسان

_نمت على الخمسه وشوي .. وصحيت على الوحده وشوي .._

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 10
صحيت على الساعه 2 مريض ومش عارف انام

وصحيت على الساعه 7

----------


## Sc®ipt

نمت ع 7 الصبح و صحيت ع 3 العصر  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_لا دراسة شو الله يسامحك_

_يوم رحلة ويوم سهرة شدة وهيك شي بس مشكلتي ما بقدر انام لبعد ال8 شو ما يكون_



me too  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): عيب لازم نصحى مع الجاج  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_نمت على الخمسه وشوي .. وصحيت على الوحده وشوي .._ 



اهم شي ( وشوي ) يعني حالف يمين لا تصحى ولا تنام إلا وشوي  :Db465236ff: 
راس الساعة والربع والنص بطلوا ينفعوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نمت على ال2 وصحيت على 8:15

----------


## عُبادة

> نمت على ال2 وصحيت على 8:15


ايوة هيك الدقة مشان ما تزعل شو اسمها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_ايوة هيك الدقة مشان ما تزعل شو اسمها_


 عن مين بطلطش مسيو عبادة ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_



ايوة هيك الدقة مشان ما تزعل شو اسمها


_


 :Db465236ff: سوالفك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

نمت على الستة الصبح وصحيت على 12

----------


## عُبادة

> نمت على الستة الصبح وصحيت على 12


اكيد بدون شوي رايحة ولا شوي جاية؟؟اعترف

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
> _ايوة هيك الدقة مشان ما تزعل شو اسمها_
> 
> 
>  عن مين بطلطش مسيو عبادة ؟؟


بنت  الجيران

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

سلامتك جنتل ...

انا نمت على 2.30 وصحيت على 6.30 لانو كان في مباراة لمدريد وخسروا  :Db465236ff: 

عل عموم شايف شباب وصبايا المنتدى بحبو السهر .

شكلوا شباب المنتدى حبيبه .!!

تقبلوا مزحي  :Db465236ff: 


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## دموع الورد

نمت ال 11

وصحيت 6 :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

ما نمتش الا من 1- 6 
ولما اجيت انا هلا صحاني عدي بصياحه 
يا الله نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> ما نمتش الا من 1- 6 
> ولما اجيت انا هلا صحاني عدي بصياحه 
> يا الله نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة


بعين الله بس خلي عدي ينام قبلك بكره عشان ما تصحي وانت نعسانه ...

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بعدني ما نمت و مش عارف متى رح أنام ولا متى رح أصحى
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

نعسااااااااااااااااااااان
و مش فاضي أنام
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه عشرة لانه مريض
وصحيت على الساعه 8

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت على الساعه 2 وصحيت على 1 يعني نمت منيح بس مش عارف ادرس 

اصلا انا من اول ما بلش الفصل ما درست  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## ابو العبد

نمت مبارح على 3 الصبح وصحيت على 6:30 الصبح كان علي امتحان نهائي عملي...

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_اكيد بدون شوي رايحة ولا شوي جاية؟؟اعترف_





لا يا عبادة اكيد في شويات بالموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نمت الساعه 8:30 الصبح و صحيت ال2 الظهر  :Cry2:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت على 3 وصحيت على 11

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت وانا ادرس الساعه 1 
وصحيت وانا ادرس على الساعه 6

----------


## M7MD

نمت على الساعة 23:30 و حيت على الساعة 02:45 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Sc®ipt

نمت ع الـ5 و نص و صحيت ع 2

----------


## حلم حياتي

نمت امبارح على الساعة 12 بالليل وصحيت اليوم على الساعة 10 الصبح 
بس صحيت غصب عني  للاسف

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت وانا ادرس الساعه 1 
> وصحيت وانا ادرس على الساعه 6



هيك الي بتخرجوا   :Db465236ff: 

شو كنت تدرس فيزياء نوووية شكلها صعبه ؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## النورس الحزين

نمت على 4.30الفجر وصحيت على 5.30الصبح وهيك تقريبا كل يوم 
الصحوة هية هية بس النومة بتفرق 
مرة 2.00 مرة 3.00 بس دايما اكثر من 1.00

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين 					 
> _نمت على 4.30الفجر وصحيت على 5.30الصبح وهيك تقريبا كل يوم 
> الصحوة هية هية بس النومة بتفرق 
> مرة 2.00 مرة 3.00 بس دايما اكثر من 1.00_


 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  بس هيك صحتك رح تتدهور على بكييير

----------


## coconut

نمت منتصف الليل و صحيت للفجر  حوالي اربع 

و رجعت نومة لحد 7 صباحا 

تقريبا هذا هو المنوال  :Icon31:  على طول

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت الساعه 2.30 وصحيت على 11.30 يعني ما صحيت بدري عشان ادرس ...

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال4ونص صحيت على ال8

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نمت على ال11 وصحيت على 8

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت على ال4ونص صحيت على ال8



كثير قليل شطناوي ...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت على ال11 وصحيت على 8



لازم ما تنامي كثير

لازم تدرسي عشان final

مش هيك الامهات بتحكي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على 11 وصحيت على 5

----------


## saousana

نمت 3 وصحيت 6 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> نمت 3 وصحيت 6


كلنا بالهوا سوا :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت 3 وصحيت 6


انتو البنات الدراسه دابحيتكم ...

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> انتو البنات الدراسه دابحيتكم ...


دراسة شو 
بلا اشاعات  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
انا مش متعودة انام بس هيك  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا نمت على الساعه 1 
وصحيت اليوم على صلاة الفجر 

بس اليوم كان من الاخر

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## النورس الحزين

نمت على 3
وصحيت على 5

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت على 3
> وصحيت على 5



حرام عليك شو الحب عامل عمايله معك   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> دراسة شو 
> بلا اشاعات 
> انا مش متعودة انام بس هيك



حرام انتو البنات اذا ما بدكم تدرسوا بتدرسوا 12365489 ساعه خلال اليوم 

شوفي الافريج كيف البنات مخرباته بعلاماتهم العالية واحنا الشباب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

بلاش اكمل ....... عندك الباقي



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت ساعه 3 وصحيت من الشوب الساعه 8

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 1
وصحيت على الساعه 4 اتفرج على مباراة كرة السله

----------


## Sc®ipt

*نمت الساعة 7 الصبح و صحيت الساعة 3 
*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت ساعه 4 وصحيت على 8.30  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على 1 وصحي على 8.30

----------


## شمعة امل

نمت 1 ونص وصحيت 8

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
نمت الساعه 4 وصحيت على 12.30
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 2.30
وصحيت على الساعه 9

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت ساعه 1 وصحيت على 11.30

----------


## دمعة فرح

نمت بس نسيت اشوف الساعه قبل ما انام وصحيت وكانت الساعه اشي ونص بس ما بعرف شو هوه الاشي......... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نمت على الساعة 11 وصحيت الساعة 4 الصبح

----------


## دليلة

نمت ساعة 12 وصحيت ساعة8

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت بس نسيت اشوف الساعه قبل ما انام وصحيت وكانت الساعه اشي ونص بس ما بعرف شو هوه الاشي.........


المره الجاي بتشوفي اوكيه !!!!!

يعني بصراحه معلوماتك دقيقه وواضحه بشده

اكيد دقه تاعتك في الامتحان  بتخليكي الاولى  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> المره الجاي بتشوفي اوكيه !!!!!
> 
> يعني بصراحه معلوماتك دقيقه وواضحه بشده
> 
> اكيد دقه تاعتك في الامتحان بتخليكي الاولى


هوه انا مو الاولى الاولى يعني التانيه................(تواضع) :Icon31: 
وادق من هيك معلومات ما عندي............. :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  
وبحاول انتبه المره الجاي لساعه.................. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> هوه انا مو الاولى الاولى يعني التانيه................(تواضع)
> وادق من هيك معلومات ما عندي............. 
> وبحاول انتبه المره الجاي لساعه..................


هو بعد اخبار ال 8 ع Mbc بدهم يجيبوا برنامج اسمه عباقرة العالم 
انا بصراحه شفت اسمك بس معقول وله تشابه اسماء يعني ؟؟!!

----------


## دمعة فرح

> هو بعد اخبار ال 8 ع Mbc بدهم يجيبوا برنامج اسمه عباقرة العالم 
> انا بصراحه شفت اسمك بس معقول وله تشابه اسماء يعني ؟؟!!


لا مو تشابه اسماء هاي انا............ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس مابدي اروح بتعرف يعني عشان العين.......... :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> لا مو تشابه اسماء هاي انا............
> بس مابدي اروح بتعرف يعني عشان العين..........


انا بحكي ليش الكل غيران منك

الله يحميكي من العين وتضلي عبقريه

الحمد لله اني مش زيك

الله يبعدنا

----------


## دمعة فرح

> انا بحكي ليش الكل غيران منك
> 
> الله يحميكي من العين وتضلي عبقريه
> 
> الحمد لله اني مش زيك
> 
> الله يبعدنا


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال5 الصبح وصحيت على ال9 ونص :Eh S(2):

----------


## جسر الحياة

نمت الساعه 8 صباحا .. وصحيت الساعه 12.30 قبل الظهر ..

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه  2
وصحيت على الساعه 10

----------


## رمز الاسود

نمت على الساعة 1ونهضت على الساعة 10 :Icon15: ]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نمت على الساعه 12
 وصحيت على الساعه 9

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكووووورين ع المروووور شباب

نمت ع 3 وصحيت عل 8

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال4 الا ربع وصحيت 7 ونص

----------


## دليلة

نمت ساعة 12.30 وصحيت 6.45 
مع انو دوامي يبلش ساعة7.00   :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 11
وصحيت على الساعه 7

----------


## شمس الشتاء

ليش السهر شباب 
نام بكير وصحى بكير وشوف الصحه كيف بتصير

----------


## The Gentle Man

اي هو حدا بيجي على بالو ينام بكير بهالحم

----------


## عُبادة

> ليش السهر شباب 
> نام بكير وصحى بكير وشوف الصحه كيف بتصير


اصحى بكير اه اما انام بكير ما بعرف :Cry2:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> ليش السهر شباب 
> نام بكير وصحى بكير وشوف الصحه كيف بتصير


*على فكرة هاد المثل إله تكملة دايما ابوي بحكيلي اياها 


انا نمت مبارح الساعة 7 الصبح
و صحيت الساعة 4 العصر*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت الساعه 3 وصحيت عل 11

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على الاربعة وصحيت على 9 الا ربع

----------


## دمعة فرح

اليوم معلوماتي رايحه تكون دقيقه... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
نمت على الساعه 4 وربع الفجر...وصحيت على الساعه 12 وثلث الظهر... :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دموع الورد

نمت تقريبا على 1. ونص و صحيت على 11

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> اليوم معلوماتي رايحه تكون دقيقه...
> نمت على الساعه 4 وربع الفجر...وصحيت على الساعه 12 وثلث الظهر...


منيح اليوم يلا في تحسن مع الايام

----------


## anoucha

نمت الساعة 12.30 بعدما رنيت لكل اصحابي و فقت الساعة 7.20 ما بحب نام كتيسر

----------


## Sc®ipt

[align=center]_

نمت الساعة 6 ونص الصبح
و صحيت الساعة 3 العصر


_[/align]

----------


## غسان

_نمت على الخمسه وشوي الصبح وصحيت على ال 11 الا ربع .._

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت ع 4.30 وصحيت ع 7 يعني ما شبعت نوم ليش ما بعرف

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على 12 و نص
وصحيت على الساعه 6.30

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت ع ابصر كم وصحيت عل 7.30

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على 1 الا ربع ووصحيت على الساعه 7.3

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

حقك الشرعي هيك الخرجين يا عمري لازم متأخر يصحوا وله شغل

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال11 وصحيت على ال7:10  :SnipeR (51): 

من زمااااااااااااااااااان ما نمت هيك

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
حقك شطناوي مبرووووك

انا نمت ع 3 وصحيت عل 8.30



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
نمت عل 2.30 وصحيت ع 6



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## دليلة

المهم وصلت لفرشتي ساعة00. 1 وقعدت كثير مابعرف قديش لنمت

وصحيت ساعة   6.00

----------


## odali4ever

نمت امناح بكير على 10 و صحيت على 5.30 صبح

----------


## رمز الاسود

نمت على الساعة 9 ونهضت على الساعة 10.30

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على 1
وصحيت على 4.3

----------


## دمعة فرح

نايمه الساعه 12 وصاحيه الساعه5 ونص..........
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال2 وصحيت على ال7:10

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت على 1
> وصحيت على 4.3


 
 شو الحب دابحك يا كبير ؟؟
بس هيك ؟؟
وله صحيت تصلي ؟؟؟



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نمت على ال2 وصحيت على ال7:10


 
مبروووووك عباده الاسم الجديد بس الي قبل احلى  :Eh S(2): 



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نايمه الساعه 12 وصاحيه الساعه5 ونص..........


 
منيح الوضع بتحسن في دقه
شدي حالك وقدمي C.v

يا حرام مو شبعانه نوم  :SnipeR (19): 



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## عُبادة

> مبروووووك عباده الاسم الجديد بس الي قبل احلى 
> 
> 
> 
> <![if !ie]>
> Zicooo_10
> <![endif]>


الله يبارك  فيك :Icon31: 
 :Eh S(2): 
اسمي مش حلو :Cry2:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> منيح الوضع بتحسن في دقه
> شدي حالك وقدمي C.v 
> يا حرام مو شبعانه نوم  
> 
> 
> 
> <![if !ie]>
> Zicooo_10
> <![endif]>


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> الله يبارك فيك
> 
> اسمي مش حلو


 
له يا وحش بس التمويه بالانجليزي وكنغ وهيك احلى
بس يا زلمه انت حلو لازم اسمك يكون حلو



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## عُبادة

> له يا وحش بس التمويه بالانجليزي وكنغ وهيك احلى
> بس يا زلمه انت حلو لازم اسمك يكون حلو
> 
> 
> 
> <![if !ie]>
> Zicooo_10
> <![endif]>


 :SnipeR (69): أحرجتني 

بس يعني لازم هيك شوية تواضع :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 11 وصاحي على الساعه 9

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

صارلي شهر مش عارف انام :SnipeR (83):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> صارلي شهر مش عارف انام


 :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 2
وصحيت على الساعه 9

----------


## المالك الحزين

نمت 5 الصبح
صحيت على 11

----------


## Sc®ipt

[align=center]_نمت الساعة 6 الصيح و صحيت الساعة 12
_[/align]

----------


## شمس الشتاء

نمت الساعه 12
وصحيت  10

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> نمت الساعه 12
> وصحيت 10


ما شاء الله عليكِ يا شموسة
انا نمت على 4 الصبح وصحيت على 8
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> ما شاء الله عليكِ يا شموسة
> انا نمت على 4 الصبح وصحيت على 8


واو وهيك يعني شبعانة نوم ؟  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بدي انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام يا ربي :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center]
بدي روح وحاول نام
وبكرة عخير اذا صحيت بردلكم خبر 
بأي ساعة صحيت
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما نمت ولا ساعة ولسه مو جايني نوم :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> [align=center]
> بدي روح وحاول نام
> وبكرة عخير اذا صحيت بردلكم خبر 
> بأي ساعة صحيت
> [/align]


نمت على 3 الصبح 
وصحيت على الساعه 7:30 الصبح
وطبعا مع 20 مكالمة فائتة من شموسة
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

انا صارلي 3 ايام ما بنام منيح وهاد الشي كتير تعبني 
                               نمت مبارح على 4 فجر وصحيت اليوم على الساعة 7 الصبح عشان المحاضرات

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

نمت امبارح عل 4 وربع وصحيت اليوم عل 1

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نمت على 3 وصحيت على 9 
وكنت ع ال10 بالمحاضره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
مشكوووورين ع المرووور شباب
احلى اشي اليوم عطله ....




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

واخيرا تخلصت من حالة الارق .... نمت من ال12 ونص للعشرة والفضل يعود لل... بعد الله

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

نمت من الساعة 3 الصبح
وصحيت على الساعة 10

----------


## رمز الاسود

نمت على الساعة 12  وصحية على الساعة 9.30 :Bl (35):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

نمت عل 5 فجرا وصحيت عل 1 وربع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نمت على 3:30 وصحيت على السبعة 

رجعت لأنام اجت بنت الجيران ورنت عالجرس خمسين الف مرة وصحتني ...ما في ازنخ من هيك :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> نمت على 3:30 وصحيت على السبعة 
> 
> رجعت لأنام اجت بنت الجيران ورنت عالجرس خمسين الف مرة وصحتني ...ما في ازنخ من هيك


جد ما في أبيخ من هيك ... لو محلك بقوم ببهدلها وممكن أضرب ...الله لا يفرجيكم حالتي لما حد يكسر علي نومتي وأكون مو نايم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

نمت على1  و صحيت على 8:30

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والمشكلة اجت بوقت كل الناس بتكون بدارها نايمة وما زهقت رن والله كنت ناوي اطلع اكحشها بس طلعت اختي عليها بالاخر

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

نمت على الوحدة الصبح وصحيت على الستة الصبح
وهلأ نعسانة وحابة نام
 :Eh S(2): 
بس كالعادة مستحيل

----------


## آلجوري

> والمشكلة اجت بوقت كل الناس بتكون بدارها نايمة وما زهقت رن والله كنت ناوي اطلع اكحشها بس طلعت اختي عليها بالاخر


 
الله مع الصابرين يا احمد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نمت على 4 الفجر وصحيت على 8 ونص

----------


## غسان

نمت على ال 4 ونص الصبح وصحيت على ال 7 .. والغريب ما نمت بالداينمك اليوم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] ما بذكر اني نمت اصلا اليوم كتير كان متعب [/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

على ال 4:30 فجرا وصحيت عل 12:30 عشان صلاة الجمعه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
ليش بتسهورا هيك ؟؟!! هاد الحكي ما بصير ... هيك بتتعبو ...  :Eh S(2): 
ساعة بالليل بتريح أكتر من 5 ساعات بالنهار ... هيك فطرة الانسان الليل للسكون مو الصبح
وبعدين انا بحس فترة الصبح (من الفجر لقبل الظهر ) هي اليوم كله ولو راحت ما  بعرف أعمل شي وانتو بتقضوها بالنوم  :Eh S(2):  

[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> ليش بتسهورا هيك ؟؟!! هاد الحكي ما بصير ... هيك بتتعبو ... 
> ساعة بالليل بتريح أكتر من 5 ساعات بالنهار ... هيك فطرة الانسان الليل للسكون مو الصبح
> وبعدين انا بحس فترة الصبح (من الفجر لقبل الظهر ) هي اليوم كله ولو راحت ما  بعرف أعمل شي وانتو بتقضوها بالنوم  
> 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> 


 
وشو الي مخليك راح تموتي من الضحك آنسة سوسن ؟؟!!  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## saousana

> وشو الي مخليك راح تموتي من الضحك آنسة سوسن ؟؟!!


ولا اشي 
سلامتك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> ولا اشي 
> 
> سلامتك


 

لا تخافي احكي الحقيقة وما بضربك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمس الشتاء

نمت على الوحده
وصحيت على العشره

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا تخافي احكي الحقيقة وما بضربك



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
اكبر معجزة بالدنيا 
نمت من العشرة المسا للعشرة الصبح
 :Icon2: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> 








> 


بتضحكوا  :Cry2: 
 من اليوم وطالع ما راح أعطيكم نصائح وارشادات ... وانتو الخسرانين  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

من ال2 لل 10

----------


## نقاء الروح

* نمت على الساعة 12 وصحيت على الساعة 11
 والله عجيب*

----------


## saousana

> بتضحكوا 
>  من اليوم وطالع ما راح أعطيكم نصائح وارشادات ... وانتو الخسرانين


يا بنتي انا مش من هواة السهر 
يعني اكتر اشي بسهره 2 
بس بنام وبشبع نوم  :Db465236ff:  
اما انه اصحى من بعد الفجر واضل صاحية فهاد مستحيل 
ايام الدوام ما بعملها 
وانتي معطلة شوووووووو جابرك تصحي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/CENTER]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عفكرة احلى شي الواحد يراقب شروق الشمس ...ببعث الامل بالحياة ....بس يراقبوا بالعطلة الصيفية مشان يرجع يكمل نومته للاربعة العصر

----------


## saousana

> عفكرة احلى شي الواحد يراقب شروق الشمس ...ببعث الامل بالحياة ....بس يراقبوا بالعطلة الصيفية مشان يرجع يكمل نومته للاربعة العصر


حلو ..... بتذكر اخر مرة عملتها لما كنت توجيهي 
كان عندي امتحان ثقافة اسلامية 
وكنت خايفة ومش عارفة انام 
وعلى اساس طلعت على السطح ادرس 
ما بنسى هداك المنظر 
اعطاني تفاؤل  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> حلو ..... بتذكر اخر مرة عملتها لما كنت توجيهي 
> كان عندي امتحان ثقافة اسلامية 
> وكنت خايفة ومش عارفة انام 
> وعلى اساس طلعت على السطح ادرس 
> ما بنسى هداك المنظر 
> 
> اعطاني تفاؤل


 
شو بالتوجيهي حرام عليكي :Db465236ff: ....هالمنظر لازم تشوفيه كمن مرة بالسنة مشان يعطيكي دفعة امل ....بالفعل منظر اله سحره الخاص واله سره الخاص بإنه ببعث روح جديدة

----------


## saousana

> شو بالتوجيهي حرام عليكي....هالمنظر لازم تشوفيه كمن مرة بالسنة مشان يعطيكي دفعة امل ....بالفعل منظر اله سحره الخاص واله سره الخاص بإنه ببعث روح جديدة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ممممممممممم والله فكرة 
هو بس لولا انه الصحوة بكير مزعجة 
ولا كان كل يوم بشوفه عادي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
معاك حق كمان كلنا بحاجة لدفعة امل بين كل مدة ومدة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هي مزعجة ...بس بالعطلة ما في مشكلة .. انا بتمنى كل يوم اشوف هالمنظر بس للاسف ابوي بصحيني عالصلاة قبل الشروق وانا ما بصدق اصلي وارجع انام :Db465236ff: 

لازم كل الاعضاء نتفق على يوم بالعطلة نشوف فيه هالمنظر سوا وكل واحد يحكي بشو حس :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> هي مزعجة ...بس بالعطلة ما في مشكلة .. انا بتمنى كل يوم اشوف هالمنظر بس للاسف ابوي بصحيني عالصلاة قبل الشروق وانا ما بصدق اصلي وارجع انام
> 
> لازم كل الاعضاء نتفق على يوم بالعطلة نشوف فيه هالمنظر سوا وكل واحد يحكي بشو حس


فكرة كمان  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بنتفق مع ايات تصحينا بما انها كل يوم زي هيك بتكون صاحية 
وبنرجع نكتب الموضوع
بس لو انك ذكرتني قبل  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> فكرة كمان 
> بنتفق مع ايات تصحينا بما انها كل يوم زي هيك بتكون صاحية 
> وبنرجع نكتب الموضوع
> 
> بس لو انك ذكرتني قبل


 
ما في داعي نتفق مع ايات الكل بيضل صاحي للفجر ....بس بدون خيانات.. مش واحد ينام عالوحدة وثاني يوم يجي يكتب جريدة بشو حس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  .... والدليل رح يكون بأنو نضل كلنا سوا بالمنتدى للصبح ونوضع ردود :Db465236ff: ...بس بنخليها بعد الصيفي :Eh S(2):

----------


## المالك الحزين

4.30 وصحيت 10.00

----------


## saousana

> ما في داعي نتفق مع ايات الكل بيضل صاحي للفجر ....بس بدون خيانات.. مش واحد ينام عالوحدة وثاني يوم يجي يكتب جريدة بشو حس .... والدليل رح يكون بأنو نضل كلنا سوا بالمنتدى للصبح ونوضع ردود...بس بنخليها بعد الصيفي


ما بقدر اضل صاحية للفجر 
بنام وانا مش حاسة عن حالي 
الحل انه حد يصحيني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ما بقدر اضل صاحية للفجر 
> بنام وانا مش حاسة عن حالي 
> 
> الحل انه حد يصحيني


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: .....اشربي نسكافيه وقهوة...خلي مها تصحيكي او جوري دبري حالك كلها هالليلة :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_ انا مجربه بعجلووووووووووون .. روعه .. احلى من اربد بعرفش ليش_

----------


## saousana

> _ انا مجربه بعجلووووووووووون .. روعه .. احلى من اربد بعرفش ليش_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> يا بنتي انا مش من هواة السهر 
> يعني اكتر اشي بسهره 2 
> بس بنام وبشبع نوم  
> اما انه اصحى من بعد الفجر واضل صاحية فهاد مستحيل 
> ايام الدوام ما بعملها 
> 
> وانتي معطلة شوووووووو جابرك تصحي


ما حد جابرني أنا هيك مرتاحة  :Db465236ff:  مو مشتكيه لحد  :Db465236ff: 
وبعدين عجبتني وانتي بتحكي انا ما بسهر بس لل2 ... قلة فرح 2 يا ست سوسن  :Db465236ff: انا لو بدي اضربها سهرة مرتبه لل11 أو 12
وايام ما كنت بالسعودية واضل اسهر معكم للفجر أهلي سجلوا هاي الايام بالتاريخ  :Db465236ff: 
وبعدين انا بدي أفهم لما تصحوا تصلوا الفجر حاضر وتتضووا وتغسلوا وجهكم واديكم وراسكم بالمي حد بضل الو نفس ينااام؟؟!!!
أنا لو مو نايم الليل كله وصحيت صليت بعديها ما برجع أنام

----------


## آلجوري

> _ انا مجربه بعجلووووووووووون .. روعه .. احلى من اربد بعرفش ليش_


أنا بعرف ليش ..عندك ميول للتفرقه العنصره  :Db465236ff: 
وكيف بالله الشروق والغروب بلبنان مسيو ... خبرنا عنو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نايم ع 2 وصاحي ع 9

----------


## The Gentle Man

نايم على 11
وصاحي على 10.30

----------


## غسان

> أنا بعرف ليش ..عندك ميول للتفرقه العنصره 
> 
> وكيف بالله الشروق والغروب بلبنان مسيو ... خبرنا عنو


_ تفرقه عنصريه .._ 

_ بلبنان غيرررر شو هيدا .. شروء الشمس مع منزر البحر شي بعئد .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اموت طخ باللهجة اللبنانية :Db465236ff: .... نايم عالوحدة وصاحي عالسبعة ادرس

----------


## غسان

> اموت طخ باللهجة اللبنانية.... نايم عالوحدة وصاحي عالسبعة ادرس


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   انا نايم على ال4 .. وصاحي قبل شوي

----------


## آلجوري

> _ تفرقه عنصريه .._ 
> 
> 
> _ بلبنان غيرررر شو هيدا .. شروء الشمس مع منزر البحر شي بعئد .._





 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كل شي ولا تتعأد  ... من بدو يفكك بعدين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> _ تفرقه عنصريه .._ 
> 
> _ بلبنان غيرررر شو هيدا .. شروء الشمس مع منزر البحر شي بعئد .._


 
الله لا يعئدك يا غسان
 :Db465236ff: 


انا نمت على 6 الصبح
وصحيت على 9 الصبح
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت ع 3 وصحيت عل 7

----------


## دموع الورد

نمت على 4 وصحيت على 8

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نمت على 12 وصحيت على 9

----------


## ابو عوده

نمت ع 7 الصبح وصحيت الساعه 1

----------


## Remas

انا نمت على 1 وصحيت على 6 الصبح

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نمت عالثلاث وصحيت عالسبعة الا ربع بتوقيت اربد وتوقيت منبه التلفون

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*نمت حوالي 5 فجرا وصحيت عل 12 وربع
*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نمت عال12 وصحيت عال12

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
ما نمت ولا ساعة من يومين
 :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=center]
> ما نمت ولا ساعة من يومين
> 
> [/align]


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

نمت الواحدة ونهضت على العاشرة صباحا

----------


## saousana

[align=center]نادرا ما اعملها 
نمت على الساعة 2 وصحيت على الساعة 8 وربع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نمت على ال2 وصحيت هسا  :Smile: 
والان لازم اروح ادرس ملحوق  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> نمت على ال2 وصحيت هسا 
> والان لازم اروح ادرس ملحوق


انا عندي امتحانين 
يمكن هاد سبب الصحوة ... لسه مش متأكدة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا عندي امتحانين 
> يمكن هاد سبب الصحوة ... لسه مش متأكدة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  انا عندي واحد ومتأكد انه الصحوه بسببه
بس تتأكدي خبريني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

بعدني ما نمت من يومين و شكلي رح انام اسبوع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نايمه على ال1 
وصاحي على ال9.35 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
نمت ال3 الفجر  :Eh S(2): 
و صحيت ال5 الفجر :Eh S(2): 

و مازال المشوار مستمراً ...
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نمت على الثلاث وصحيت عال12

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على الاربعة إلا شوي 
وصحيت على ال8  :Eh S(2):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

نمت على الواحدة ونهضت على العاشرة

----------


## تيتو

نمت الساعة 4 الفجر  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

و صحيت الساعة 4 العصر  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## تيتو

> نمت على الاربعة إلا شوي 
> وصحيت على ال8


حزنتني يا عبادة يعني نمت بس 4 ساعات الله يعينك  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نمت على ال2 وصحيت عال 6 و45

----------


## المتميزة

> نمت الساعة 4 
> و صحيت الساعة 4


 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## تيتو

نمت على 4 و ربع الفجر 

صحيت الساعة 5 العصر

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 5.3 الصبح وصحيت على الساعه 12

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

نمت على 3 الصبح
وصحيت على 7 الصبح
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

نمت الساعة 1ونهضت الساعة 9

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

نمت على الساعة 2 وصحيت على الساعة 9

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نمت على 2:30 وصحيت على ال8

----------


## Sc®ipt

بعدني ما نمت و مش عارف متى رح انام  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 2 
وصحيت على الساعه 7.30

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center]
نمت ع 3.30 وصحيت ع 6.30 مو نعسان بعدين رجعت نمت لل 9.30 بسبب التليفون صحيت ...




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

نمت على 5:30 وصحيت على 1

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
نمت ع 5وصحيت ع 9.30 




 
Zicooo_10
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

نمت على 5 وصحيت على 11

----------


## دمعة فرح

نمت 5:30 وصحيت على  12..

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مبارح اشي صح كنت بدي انام عل 3 فجر  اتصل صاحبي بدي يجي عندي اجا سهرت معه لل 6 ونمنا عل 6.30 رن تلفوني وصحينا بعدين رجعنا نمنا من 8 لل 2 بعدين كملنا لل 3.30 حاسسها قصة ليلى والنوم .. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال4ونص وصحيت على ال8 وشوي :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]نمت 2 وصحيت 10 [/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 1 
وصحيت على الساعه 3  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

نمت على ساعه5:30 وصحيت على 2:30..
لو ماما ما صحتني كان بعدني نايمه...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
نمت عل بجوز 3.30 وصحيت عل 9.30  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

نمت على 3  وصحيت على 11

----------


## ابو عوده

نمت على 6 وصحيت على 10 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

من 6:30---->2:10

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نمت على الوحدة وصحيت على 8.30

----------


## ابو عوده

نمت على 5 وصحيت على 1

----------


## دليلة

نمت على12 وصحيت على7.00

----------


## تيتو

نمت الساعة 5 صباحاٌ و صحيت الستعة 3 عصراُ

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال5 ونص وصحيت على ال12 وشوي :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت عل 4.30 وصحيت عل 8.30

----------


## عاشق الحصن

نمت على 6:30 وصحيت على 10:00

----------


## دليلة

نمت ساعة 12 وصحيت ساعة6.00

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

نمت على 5 وصحيت على 2

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نمت 8:30 صباحا وصحيت 2:30 مساءً

----------


## دليلة

نمت ساعة 4.00 وصحيت ساعة 6.00  ورجعت نمت وصحيت 8.00

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت عل 5 وصحيت عل 9

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال5ونص 
وصحيت على ال11 وشوي :Bl (14):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت عل 4.30 وصحيت عل 8.30

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال5 وصحيت على ال9 زي  الاسد :Eh S(2):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

نمت على ال6 الصبح 
و اصحيت على 7 زي الاسد :Icon31:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نمت على ال 6 الصبح وصحيت على 2

----------


## دليلة

نمت ساعة11.30 وصحيت ساعة 6.00

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت عل 4.25 وصحيت عل 8.44

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

نمت ع ال 6:23amوصحيت ع ال 8:31am

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نمت على 5 واصحيت على 7  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

نمت على 3 وصحيت 1

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

نمت على 4 وصحيت على 8

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

انا نمت ع 1:35 وصحيت 1:36
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت عل 5 وصحيت ع 12

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال4ونص وصحيت على ال10 وشوي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت عل 4.30 وصحيت عل 12.30

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

نمت ع ال 5:35:20   وصحيت ع 9:59:45

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 2 وصحيت على الساعه 8

----------


## ابو عوده

نمت على 7 وصحيت على 12

----------


## تيتو

نمت الساعة 12 ليلاً و صحيت الساعة 6:30 صباحاً و ما تسحرت و ميت من الجوع

----------


## ابو عوده

نمت الساعه 5 وصحيت الساعه 11

----------


## Sc®ipt

نمت الساعة 11 و نص الظهر و صحيت قبل الفطور ب 5 دقايق

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

من يومين ما نمت ولا ساعة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نمت عالساعة 2.30  وصحيت على 10.30

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

خايف انام اصحى عمصيبة :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال6 وصحيت على ال9 :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نمت على ال7 صحيت على ال12  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

نمت ع الساعة 3 وصحيت ع ال9

رديت نمت من ال 9:05  وصحيت ع ال1:20

 :Bl (14):

----------


## ريمي

انا مدرسة فنمت عل ال11 وصحيت على ال7 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دليلة

نمت ساعة1.00 وصحيت على6.45

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 2

وصحيت على الساعه 8.30

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نمت على 2 ونص وصحيت على 7

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور زيكو عالموضوع
انا نمت عال 4 وصحيت عال 1

----------


## عُبادة

نمت على ال6 وصحيت على ال12 :Eh S(2):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

نايم على 5 وصاحي على 3

----------


## شذى الياسمين

نايمه
6 الصبح
و صاحيه 
11 الضهر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

3 الصبح 
و12 ظهر

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نمت عل 3.30 وصحيت عل 6.30

----------


## تيتو

نمت الساعة 2 ليلا 

و صحيت الساعة 6:30 صباحاً

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

على 4

وصحيت على 
2

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

نمت الساعه 5 الصبح وصحيت على الساعه 8 الصبح
اليوم بدي انام بكير على 3 وبدي اصحى الصبح على 8  
دوام بقرف :Eh S(2):

----------


## الخمايسة

6ص-11ص (كيف الوقت؟؟؟؟)

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

نائم ع الساعه 12:30

وصحيت ع 6:50


بس شو هلا نعسانه

----------


## Sc®ipt

نمت الساعة 5 الصبح و صحيت الساعة 12 الظهر

----------


## غسان

4 ونص الصبح .. ل 9

----------


## The Gentle Man

نمت على الساعه 12.3
وصحيت على الساعه 7

----------

